# Tourism drops again



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

After the events of last Sunday the tourism industry is hit again.Hotels in Cairo fell a further 11% occupancy .Luxor and Aswan are at only 5% of occupancy and Hurghada at 60% where Sharm is at 58%.Day trips from Hurghad & Sharm are badly hit as well. The future looks bleak with a lot of cancellations arriving daily for the winter period. Also there is talk of European travel agents taking Egypt off their winter 2011 lists.

I also have noted athings have changed since last Sunday as the flat I rent out and is on the net with 2 of the biggest sites in holiday lets has had no visits at all but before last Sunday I was at an average of 30 a day.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it will get much worse before it is better


----------

